# Best Phone Case?



## paintba11er89 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've got the Samsung Galaxy S3 from Verizon, and I want to get a case for it, so it stays nice. I love the form factor and the weight, so I'd like to get a case that doesn't change those very much. I prefer soft cases over hard cases, but beyond that, I'm not even sure what kind of case or cover I should be looking for: silicon,TPC, a certain brand.. Does anyone have a case they love, or any other helpful suggestions?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

paintba11er89 said:


> I've got the Samsung Galaxy S3 from Verizon, and I want to get a case for it, so it stays nice. I love the form factor and the weight, so I'd like to get a case that doesn't change those very much. I prefer soft cases over hard cases, but beyond that, I'm not even sure what kind of case or cover I should be looking for: silicon,TPC, a certain brand.. Does anyone have a case they love, or any other helpful suggestions?


I bought the Incipio case when I got my GS3, it's the only one I have, but I like it over the silicon cases because it has a rubber inner case, and a hard shell. It doesn't add that much weight, or bulk.

*Verizon Galaxy S3*


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

I have this one: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Belkin+-+Grip+Sheer+Skin+for+Samsung+Galaxy+S+III+Mobile+Phones/5768143.p?id=1218692161889&skuId=5768143&st=galaxy%20siii&cp=1&lp=1

It is almost clear, and very small, so it doesn't affect the form factor and still offers protection from slight falls and scratches. It isn't an Otter Box, but it does a good job. I have a full-body Invisible Shield under it and it fits great. I really like the way it looks on my white GSIII.


----------



## Darkestred (Jul 25, 2012)

I have Kays and that keeps the form factor down. Nice case, but i figured i'd go with acase for more protection. Since the Acase has two pieces to it; you can use the silicon portion as body glove. Well, i actually have no idea what its made out of, but its rubbery.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I bought the Incipio case when I got my GS3, it's the only one I have, but I like it over the silicon cases because it has a rubber inner case, and a hard shell. It doesn't add that much weight, or bulk.


I too like this Incipio case.


----------

